
Status.im puts $5M into Matrix.org to fuel FOSS decentralised comms - Arathorn
https://matrix.org/blog/2018/01/29/status-partners-up-with-new-vector-fueling-decentralised-comms-and-the-matrix-ecosystem/
======
granaldo
Its crazy how the Status market cap used to be at around $2B
[https://www.coingecko.com/en/price_charts/status/usd](https://www.coingecko.com/en/price_charts/status/usd)

------
macawfish
Sure, there are lots of crappy blockchain shitcoin stories coming out every
day.

But then there are very interesting, motivating stories like this one!

